# Triplets 6 weeks



## ragababemama

I am a bit nervous hoping some one can help. Yesterday I had an ultrasound at 6 weeks. Doc seen 3 sacs. But no heart beats... :/ she said that wasn't a good sign. Though I am terrified bc one was a surprise and three is insane ;) but I am just really worried. When did you all see you babies heart beats? She's sending me for a better ultrasound next week (maybe, bc of Chirstmas) I am so worried. She talked about me possibly needing a D&C if things didn't progress :( also at 5 weeks my hcg was 30,000 sound right?


----------



## TatorMom

I don't know why your doctor was concerned when you're only 6 weeks. You could easily not be as far along as you think, depending on when you ovulated and implantation. I had an u/s with DS2 at 6wks and some odd days and all we saw was a sac. My doctor was very positive and said she really didn't think it was a miscarriage or anything, just that I was earlier than I/we thought. I had another u/s 2 weeks later and there he was, heartbeat and all. Have your hCG levels dropped or something else that would make your doctor think there was an issue?


----------



## Meezerowner

It's quite common not to see heartbeat that early. 
I had a scan at what I thought was 7 and a half weeks and there were two sacs measuring only 6 and a half weeks but no heartbeats. I was worried but the sonographers said it was normal and to wait and see. I went back a week later and there were two fetal poles and heartbeats ticking away! At these early gestations a week makes a huge difference as to what you can see. 

Don't be worrying about D&Cs yet, wait and see what's on the next scan. I did hear of a mum who didn't get a heartbeat until 9 weeks although that's not really the norm. 

Hope everything works for you at the scan.


----------



## ragababemama

Thanks!! That makes me feel much much better. Although I am quite certain on my days. Maybe they are just taking their time. And I had my second hcg yesterday so I don't know. I didn't even realize you could be pregnant with triplets w out any meds... With out trying for all that matter. I wonder if there are ALOT of triplet mamas who were surprised when they found out there were three.


----------



## MrsC8776

First of all congrats!! 

Just like the other ladies said 6 weeks is very early for hb's. We didn't see any hb's until about 7 weeks. That is why I hate when dr's have people come in for such early scans. They do nothing but worry you. Please don't let them tell you that you will need a d&c because I bet in a week or little more you will see hb's. :hugs: When will they give you another scan? Good luck!!


----------



## ragababemama

Thanks :) I am defiantly feeling more positive now. She said she wanted a repeat scan next week but wasn't sure how it would all work out with the holiday. The nurse is suppose to call me back today and let me know how my hcg is and if it went up make the ultrasound for next week.


----------



## ragababemama

Nurse called :) my numbers went up!! I am so happy. Said not to worry for now. Ultrasound for wed 26.


----------



## MrsC8776

:happydance: Great news!! I'm sure you will se hb's at that scan!


----------



## Meezerowner

That's great news about the levels, it sounds very positive. It's good they have booked you a scan over Xmas so you dont have to be worrying for ages. Try and relax until weds and hopefully you will have some very exciting news! Good Luck!


----------



## greeneyes0279

I dint see a heartbeat on one of my twins till my 7 week scan. At 6 weeks, we could see the baby but no heartbeat. A week later it was there just flickering away. You'll see heartbeats at your next scan.


----------



## Bumblebee117

great news! congratulations!!! :) xx


----------



## ShelbyLC

Congratulations! If you are measuring behind, don't worry. I was positive of my dates - I _know_ when I ovulated - and I still somehow measured 2 weeks behind through my pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## ragababemama

Thanks again everyone. ESP for telling me you had similar things. This multiple thing is much different. I can't stop trying to figure everything out. I am pretty scared of the NICU again :/ our youngest had to be in the NICU.


----------



## addie25

I wouldn't worry. I don't get why doctors worry expecting mothers!! That is extremely early to see a heart beat and your numbers are fantastic!!
One of my close friends just had triplets :thumbup:


----------



## Anikonjo

I conceived triplets spontaneously as well. I think 2 eggs dropped and one of them split. One of them never showed a heartbeat though and ended up being absorbed by my body since it was no longer viable as it stopped growing at 6 1/2 weeks. The other 2 are still growing strong at 33 weeks tomorrow and are identical girls (the split egg). Just thought I'd share my story with you. You can read my journal for more details if you'd like. :hugs:


----------



## Eternal

Try not to worry 6 weeks is incredibly early, they won't even scan you that early here, keep us up to date, good luck x


----------



## BellaDonna818

Congrats! As the other ladies have said, 6 weeks is early to find a HB. My OB won't even see you until 8 weeks because of that; no need to worry an expectant mommy for no reason. I have also read that you may not even find the HB until 10 weeks in some cases. As for my girlies, the receptionist miscalculated when she scheduled my first appointment, and I ended up not having my u/s done until I was 10 weeks. And we had HB's on all three by then. Good luck!


----------



## ragababemama

:( so looks like one of the babies didn't make it. One has a heart Beat measuring at only 6 weeks 5 days. The other is just there. But I go again next week to see... I am worried now!


----------



## Meezerowner

ragababemama said:


> :( so looks like one of the babies didn't make it. One has a heart Beat measuring at only 6 weeks 5 days. The other is just there. But I go again next week to see... I am worried now!

Oh no, I'm really sorry.... so do they think there is just one baby now?
Try not to worry (probably impossible) I guess you will have to wait and see what happens and hope for the best. x


----------



## facey

i am so sorry to hear that. i am praying for you


----------



## ragababemama

Thanks. Everyone. I feel like wed can't get here fast enough!! I am really hoping the two babies are ok at least and more then anything I just want to see two beating hearts!! It was so crazy when my dr said there were 3. I was so scared and couldn't imagine how we'd do it :/ now it's all I want!!


----------



## Meezerowner

ragababemama said:


> Thanks. Everyone. I feel like wed can't get here fast enough!! I am really hoping the two babies are ok at least and more then anything I just want to see two beating hearts!! It was so crazy when my dr said there were 3. I was so scared and couldn't imagine how we'd do it :/ now it's all I want!!

Good luck for tomorrow. Hope you get some good news.


----------



## ragababemama

:( sorry. I hadn't posted. Baby A is good for now. But sadly they say baby B is not. It had both bleeding in and around the sac. I also had other bleeds in my uterus. :/ so now ill be seeing a perinatologist and good bye to the multiple board :( thanks for all the support!


----------



## Babyduo

ragababemama said:


> :( sorry. I hadn't posted. Baby A is good for now. But sadly they say baby B is not. It had both bleeding in and around the sac. I also had other bleeds in my uterus. :/ so now ill be seeing a perinatologist and good bye to the multiple board :( thanks for all the support!

So sorry for all the problems! I hope the perinatologist can help and everything goes great for baby A.


----------

